# VMX - Valmec Limited



## markrmau (24 February 2006)

Anyone heard of this one?

I bought some at 16c late last year because they seemed to be getting a lot of contracts.

Looks like it is on the move now.


----------



## System (28 January 2014)

On January 28th, 2014, Core Services Group Limited (CRV) changed its name and ASX code to Valmec Limited (VMX).


----------



## systematic (31 July 2018)

Within the last couple of weeks, Valmec announced that it had secured new contracts worth $14M.  There was a bit of director's buying in the previous month.


----------



## System (21 October 2021)

On October 19th, 2021, Valmec Limited (VMX) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between VMX and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in VMX by Altrad Australia Pty Ltd.


----------

